# Entry level GPS questions



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

My Christmas list includes an entry-level GPS. I've got around $100 to spend on one. The entry level ones I'm considering include the base Etrex, Geko 101, the Magellan Explorist 100, and the Cobra GPS 100. I just want to know about these, please don't tell me to "move up to the ......" unless you're willing to pony up the extra $$.  

I've seen the Geko on sale for $99, the Etrex for as low as $79, and the Cobra with rebate for $89. The Magellan is regularly $99 at Cabelas.

Any plusses or minuses for any of these? Have you seen them cheaper?

Thx


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

the unfortunate part of all of the units you mention is the fact that none of them contain a mapping feature. True, they will tell you where a waypoint is at. But they will not show you were it is from a road, or a lake, or a particular point in the middle of the lake.

Otherwise, all are pretty much the same. a glorified electronic compass, that allows you to mark a spot and get back to it along the same route you used to get to it the first time. But not from a different direction, other than a straight line. Mapping makes a huge difference.

I had an older Eagle that does what those do. I will never be sorry for upgrading to the better Etrex Legend with Mapping. I found that I was much closer to another parking area where I used to hunt, (which was why I had so darn many hunters around after I had walked nearly 2 miles)

The new one also shows me how to get to an area for things like Geo-caching. Many chachers don't tell you where to park, or what park to look in, only coordinates Mapping becomes much more important.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I have an eTrex Legend and love it! I use it alot more than I thought I ever would. (Hunting, fishing, camping, scouting, geo-caching, family trips, ect...) 

If you can swing it, try to purchase a better GPS unit now, so you won't have to do so in the future. I really like the Garmin GPS's and find them very easy to use. 

Garmin also has "how-to" videos for each GPS unit they make, that show you how to use them. (setting waypoints, planning routes, following tracts, ect...)

Good luck!


----------



## skid (Feb 14, 2003)

I picked up a Legend four weeks ago for my christmas gift at Dicks for $169.00 Saw it last week at Office Max for $149.00 not a bad price. I know it is more than you want to spend. But I to find myself not wanting to spend the extra cash but the price of the Legend is coming down,you will have a better GPS.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Ron L said:


> My Christmas list includes an entry-level GPS. I've got around $100 to spend on one. The entry level ones I'm considering include the base Etrex, Geko 101, the Magellan Explorist 100, and the Cobra GPS 100. I just want to know about these, please don't tell me to "move up to the ......" unless you're willing to pony up the extra $$.
> 
> I've seen the Geko on sale for $99, the Etrex for as low as $79, and the Cobra with rebate for $89. The Magellan is regularly $99 at Cabelas.
> 
> ...


This is obviously a little late. As to your original question, I've got the etrex. $79 is cheap. I picked it because it's waterproof and the buttons are on the 2 sides to access sub menus. It's easy to use with a gloved hand. I'm personally not interested in a map version, as you can download topo maps for free. TrailFndr is using his gps for driving down the road, thus the map feature is handy for him. A paper map also does not run low on batteries. I used the etrex for the first time hunting this last season. I found that with any new toy, I spent too much time looking at it instead of looking for game. I shut it off and put it in my pocket, only to get it out if I wanted to reference exactly where I was to my portable blind, truck, camp etc. My basic reason for having one is to allow me to easily revisit sites. It works excellent for that. etrex has a tracking feature that is helpful at certain times, but in order to use it, the gps has to be in the clear, which means keeping it out of your deeper pockets. 

I see the gps being the same as a 4 wheel drive vehicle. It is a very handy thing to have, but something bad is always going to happen when placed in the hands of idiots. That meaning that idiots will go beyond the bounds of common sense to see just how far they can go. (Truck is now buried in mud or snow in the middle of no where. Gps has quit, and you don't have a compass or clue as to where your at.) *A gps is not an electronic compass.* A gps requires movement to denote direction of travel. You can spin on your heals and the gps direction will not change. Never rely on a gps unit as your only source to get you home. A gps does not replace your compass and maps. That said, I'm perfectly happy with my etrex and recommend it.


----------

